# Billerica, MA - WANTED : Fisher 11 pin truck side harness 29400-5



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Im looking for an 11 pin harness (truck side). It goes from the module port A to the plow headlight harness. the part # is 29400-5 for the harness. The module is a 3 port part #29070-1. Im looking for just the harness. Its for the H3/H11 GM set up
Thank you.
Mike


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Assuming you are looking for just the 11 pin harness to Port A, the part # is 29861. The 29400 is the kit including the wiring going to ports B & C as well.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn @cwren2472 you are fast


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

With that said, depending on where you shop, the pricing of that harness vs. the whole kit is stupid. If you don't mind the hassle, you are better off buying the kit and selling the B&C that you don't need to save a few bucks net net.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> With that said, depending on where you shop, the pricing of that harness vs. the whole kit is stupid. If you don't mind the hassle, you are better off buying the kit and selling the B&C that you don't need to save a few bucks net net.


New that is definitely true. I assume if he was posting in here, he's looking for it used.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> Damn @cwren2472 you are fast


That's what the ladies say about me


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

I was looking to see if anyone had a used one. I will have to pick up a new one.
Thanks.


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

snowymassbowtie said:


> I was looking to see if anyone had a used one. I will have to pick up a new one.
> Thanks.


I think I have one I'm in billerica
5082540366 let me know if you you still need it


----------

